
OMG! The moment you "stumble upon" a competitor - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/10/28/question-of-the-day-just-found-a-competitor/
======
cstejerean
Well, I've had plenty of moments of stumbling across a competitor. I was never
so far along the process that I had to tell investors about it so I usually
backed off and went to another idea which turned out to be the wrong move most
of the time.

Just because there are competitors doesn't mean you should back off the idea.
It's a good thing if you stumble upon a competitor. It means your idea has
some sort of value and since you didn't know about the competitor chances are
a lot of your potential users/clients don't either. Even if your competitor is
larger they might want to buy you later on to decrease competition or another
larger player looking to enter the market might buy you in the process.

------
thomasswift
link didn't work for me - here is the new link
[http://foundread.com/2007/10/29/question-of-the-day-just-
fou...](http://foundread.com/2007/10/29/question-of-the-day-just-found-a-
competitor/)

